# Habe Nabenschaltung SRAM i-motion 3 an Puky kaputt repariert :-(



## berndhac (10. März 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe für meine Zwillinge zwei gebrauchte 20" Puky Skyride gekauft und bei einem war sehr viel Sand im Antrieb, so dass ich die Nabenschaltung (mit Rücktritt) zerlegt und gereinigt habe. War mein erstes Mal an einer Nabenschaltung ...
Ich habe dann alles mit viel Fett wieder zusammengebaut und seit dem folgendes Problem:
erster Gang:  Pedale drehen durch - kein Antrieb
zweiter Gang:  3cm Pedalhub wird umgesetzt, dann blockiert das Pedal; Freilauf geht, Rad rückwärts auch
dritter Gang wie zweiter Gang

Hat jemand einen Tip, was ich beim Zusammenbau falsch gemacht habe?

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Binem (10. März 2021)

berndhac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe für meine Zwillinge zwei gebrauchte 20" Puky Skyride gekauft und bei einem war sehr viel Sand im Antrieb, so dass ich die Nabenschaltung (mit Rücktritt) zerlegt und gereinigt habe. War mein erstes Mal an einer Nabenschaltung ...
> Ich habe dann alles mit viel Fett wieder zusammengebaut und seit dem folgendes Problem:
> erster Gang:  Pedale drehen durch - kein Antrieb
> ...


wegwerfen...
ich habe gefühlte 100h an der Reparatur verbracht, mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Ich habe das Rad abgestoßen und ein anderes mit Kettenschaltung gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berndhac (11. März 2021)

Wegwerfen fände ich dann doch etwas übertrieben.
Mir wäre auch eine Kettenschaltung lieber, aber der Gebrauchtmarkt ist da leider sehr überschaubar.

So ein Teil muss ja zu reparieren sein und vor allem hat die Schaltung, sandig wie sie war, ja vorher funktioniert ...


----------



## berndhac (26. März 2021)

Hallo,
bei mir war offensichtlich zu viel Fett drin, was dann vermutlich die Sperrklinken verklebt hat. Zerlegt, Sperrklinken entfettet und geölt und wieder zusammengebaut. Seit dem funktioniert die Nabe wieder.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Bikerredstar (10. September 2021)

Habe gerade so eine I-Motion 3 in der Werkstatt und bin mit dem Teil etwas ratlos.
Leider möchte die Person, für die ich dran rumbastel sehr gerne einen Rücktritt...
Gänge rasten alle drei sauber...
ABER: Der Rücktritt ist komplett ohne Funktion. Habe sogar schon (probehalber!) die Anlaufscheibe komplett entfernt um mehr "Bewegung" zu den Bremsbacken in zu ermöglichen. Der Effekt war das Gegenteil: Nabe dreht jetzt wie eine Freilaufnabe und der Rücktritt greift null 
Bei den Torpedos und Spector war das mit Reinigen und neu fetten immer leicht, aber diese Teil ist wirklich... 
Habt ihr Ideen?


----------

